
DIY Firefox OS TV (first Steps) - fiji-flo
https://github.com/fiji-flo/mozilla-berlin/blob/master/fxos/nuc.md
======
skykooler
"Sadly the 1919x1080 is not a typo. 1921x1080 works also if you want to see
what happens if you use 1920x1080 go ahead and give it a shot :)"

Could you show what does happen with 1920x1080, for those of us who don't have
the hardware to test on?

~~~
fiji-flo
[https://github.com/fiji-flo/mozilla-
berlin/blob/master/fxos/...](https://github.com/fiji-flo/mozilla-
berlin/blob/master/fxos/1920.md)

~~~
m6w6
Odd. Did you try to reverse the dimensions then?

------
m6w6
Nice story, looking forward to the follow-up.

I'm really satisfied with my FirefoxOS powered Panasonic TV after experiencing
SmartOSes of Samsung, Sony, Toshiba and NoNames...

------
SimeVidas
I’ll buy anything that enables me to run Firefox OS for TV on my “dumb”
Panasonic.

~~~
voltagex_
I'd be waiting for the "Cherry Trail" Intel Compute Sticks in that case.

I've got a Baytrail-T version and it runs hot and slow, and is probably not
really suppported by anyone any more - it's
[http://www.amazon.com/MeeGoPad-T01-Microsoft-Windows-
Stick/d...](http://www.amazon.com/MeeGoPad-T01-Microsoft-Windows-
Stick/dp/B00RVCGNEC) if you're wondering.

------
pette
Is it smart using an OS whose end-of-life was just announced?

~~~
wodenokoto
Is it smart to use community supported OS?

~~~
RubyPinch
is it community supported? or just majorly mozilla supported + open source?

